# Interesting (?) piece of history...



## Mikko1208 (Jul 19, 2007)

I am not sure is this the right thread to post this put here is a piece of SOF history...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lauri_Törni


----------



## Gypsy (Jul 19, 2007)

Wow, quite the warrior. Someone just recommended the book Soldier Under Three Flags to me...


----------



## Ravage (Jul 20, 2007)

Read it, worth every page.


----------

